# New Winnebago



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Did not know they had started to build caravans!?

Looks okay but bit small.

TM


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.winnebagotowables.com/ :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

they do seem very dark and old fashioned.but do like the slide out idea.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think Winnebago is the best value for money and innovation in the RV industry stateside. Be it a 'trailer' or 45ft. 'A' class.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe thats the problem,, Stateside. I would like something more stylish.I do like size of the showers etc,why do they use dark wood rather than a light colour.

cabby


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

The Minnie Winnie is a heavy beast - depending on spec and extras could be over 2 tonnes!!

That'll take some towing

Cheers

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

cabby said:


> Maybe thats the problem,, Stateside. I would like something more stylish.I do like size of the showers etc,why do they use dark wood rather than a light colour.
> 
> cabby


They don't all Cabby.
But as we found out spending many months along the 'SunBelt' states you need to tone down the light.

Our last was Cherry Wood but white marble floors, work tops and upholstery.

Ray.


----------

